# BV20 bearing replacement



## YorkieT (26 Jun 2017)

Hi,

I have the Axminster version of the BV20 lathe and just wondered if anyone has any info on how to change the headstock bearing / bearings and knows what size the bearings are, as my lathe has started to get very noisy of late, thank you in advance.


----------



## Myfordman (28 Jun 2017)

Bearings are listed in the manual page 16.
https://www.cnc.info.pl/files/bv20_1_imp_537.pdf

The gears can also be a source of noise.....


----------



## YorkieT (28 Jun 2017)

Myfordman":221a7nal said:


> Bearings are listed in the manual page 16.
> https://www.cnc.info.pl/files/bv20_1_imp_537.pdf
> 
> The gears can also be a source of noise.....



Cheers for the link =D> 

There is a fair amount of play to the spindle which is why I think the bearings are on their way out.


----------



## Myfordman (29 Jun 2017)

There should be some way of adjusting the preload on the mandrel bearings to take up the slack on the angular contact bearings 5 and 6.


----------



## YorkieT (1 Jul 2017)

Myfordman":17vtx4vy said:


> There should be some way of adjusting the preload on the mandrel bearings to take up the slack on the angular contact bearings 5 and 6.



As soon as I get chance I will take a look, than you


----------

